# Solved: Formatting Compact Flash memory card



## technomum (May 4, 2007)

I bought a 16GB compact flash memory card for my Canon Powershot A95 camera and formatted it in the camera. Now it only shows 7.36 GB of memory. I have since read that I should have formatted it in my PC as the camera cannot cope with more than 8GB and has partitioned the card. Please can anyone tell me how to get back to the full capacity on the card? I am not too confident about fiddling too deep in the workings of my PC!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

So you want to use the card on another device? You should be able to just right-click and format it when it's in a card reader attached to the computer.


----------



## technomum (May 4, 2007)

Thanks, but no, I want to use it in the Canon camera but with a full 16GB, not half. I have a slot on my pc tower that is a card reader and I can see the card in Windows Explorer but it only shows the half capacity and if I re-format with the pc I still only get half the drive showing. I know the other half is there but how do I get the partition removed?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If the camera doesn't support a 16GB card, it doesn't matter where you format it.

To format it back at full capacity, try this.
http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=197


----------



## technomum (May 4, 2007)

Thanks for getting back to me again. The camera does support the bigger cards but it seems lots of people have had this problem because Canon cameras always partition off anything over 8GB. I have seen other posts on the Internet about it, I just can't understand how to rectify it myself and I know I get good, understandable help from this forum (thank you everyone who keeps this site so brilliant). I am not even sure about the link you mentioned - I will mull it over and hope there is an easier solution out there somewhere. I just wish I hadn't formatted it in the camera itself, I was just trying to do what I thought was the right thing.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Your post contradicts itself. If the camera cannot use a Compact Flash card with a capacity larger than 8GB, then it makes sense that it "partitions off" an amount of space it *can* use. That's actually a great feature. Regardless of how you format the card back to 16GB, it's unlikely the camera will be able to use all that space if it doesn't support a card that size.


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

technomum said:


> I was just trying to do what I thought was the right thing.


Unfortunately so did the camera.

I'm surprized XP won't format it back to full size. You could try taking it to a camera shop and have them format it for you in a camera that supports that size card.

Or take it back to where you purchased it and tell them it doesn't work correct. ...slightly underhanded move.


----------



## technomum (May 4, 2007)

Right, thanks. I still think I can use the whole card (if I can get at all of it) but I have emailed Canon to see what they can tell me. I'll post again if I get it sorted. Thanks again for trying to help.


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

technomum said:


> Right, thanks. I still think I can use the whole card (if I can get at all of it) but I have emailed Canon to see what they can tell me. I'll post again if I get it sorted. Thanks again for trying to help.





technomum said:


> The camera does support the bigger cards


says who?


----------



## technomum (May 4, 2007)

I bought the card through Amazon but I checked on the manufacturer's (Transcend) site that it was suitable for this camera.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Transcend listed your specific camera model as compatible with that capacity card? I wouldn't think they'd provide that level of detail. The camera's manual should say what capacity cards it supports.


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

I would also think a phone call to Canon would answer the question.

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/standard_display/contact_by_phone


----------



## technomum (May 4, 2007)

Thank you to both of you for the replies. I may well phone Canon UK if they don't email me back with any help but in the meantime I tried looking back at where I read that this memory card was ok to use in the Powershot A95. I came across a review that commented on the same problem as I have had. The solution suggested was "if you do happen to format your card using the camera and you can only use 8GB, go into Microsoft Windows (or your preferred operating system) and remove the partition using Disk Manager. Then create and format a new partition for the whole 16gb." Does this sound the way to go? I have looked at the 2 partitions on Disk Manager but haven't a clue how to remove one of them let alone create a new one.


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

technomum said:


> Thank you to both of you for the replies. I may well phone Canon UK if they don't email me back with any help but in the meantime I tried looking back at where I read that this memory card was ok to use in the Powershot A95. I came across a review that commented on the same problem as I have had. The solution suggested was "if you do happen to format your card using the camera and you can only use 8GB, go into Microsoft Windows (or your preferred operating system) and remove the partition using Disk Manager. Then create and format a new partition for the whole 16gb." Does this sound the way to go? I have looked at the 2 partitions on Disk Manager but haven't a clue how to remove one of them let alone create a new one.


As *DoubleHelix* has stated... If the camera doesn't support 16gig cards, you can format it to your hearts content and it won't make any difference.

Without researching it to much....... That camera was released in 2004... I'm not sure but, I don't think 16gig CF cards were even available then. Meaning you are in uncharted waters and may have found the rocks...


----------



## technomum (May 4, 2007)

Quick update: Canon have replied and confirmed the camera is perfectly capable of taking the 16GB card and they suggest I get in touch with the card manufacturer. This I have done and I am waiting to see if they reply. In the meantime, if anyone reads this and can tell me how to repartition the card I would be most grateful!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I posted a link to a utility days ago, but you didn't respond as to the results.


----------



## technomum (May 4, 2007)

I have tried your link but the program won't open - it says "Permission denied. The administrator rights are required to run this tool". I don't know what that means as I am the sole user and administrator of my PC. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Right-click the shortcut, and click the Compatibility tab. Check the box "Run this program in compatibility mode for:", and select Windows XP Service Pack 3. Click OK.

You could also just delete the partition in Disk Management and create a new one. The problem there is if you don't know what you're doing, you could delete the wrong drive. You might want to have a friend help you.


----------



## technomum (May 4, 2007)

I can't thank you enough for having patience with me - after replying to you earlier I suddenly thought about right-clicking on the icon and then I could opt for "run as administrator". I formatted the card as NTFS as it was too big for the FAT option and then I put it in the camera but it wouldn't read it so I put it in my PC and formatted again, as FAT32 and wonder of wonders - I have 14.9GB available! I am so glad I didn't give up and that you didn't either so many, many thanks.


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

good job to both of you...


----------

